# Aion und seine Spielmechanik



## kieselstein78 (7. September 2010)

Nachdem bereits in verschiedenen Buffed Aion-News ausführlich und teilweise gnadenlos über das Thema Spielmechaniken in Aion diskutiert wurde möchte ich hiermit das Thema gerne im Forum weiterführen. Hoffe auf eine sachliche und hilfreiche Diskussion bei der nicht nur Aussteiger ihren Frust loswerden sondern Neulinge auch einige Erfahrungen zu diesem Thema sammeln können. 

 Meine ersten Fragen an euch sind

*1. Bietet Aion eine faire und ausgeglichene Klassen-Balance*? 
*2. Sind die Anzahl und Funktionen der Klassen-Skills ausreichend oder fehlt euch ein bestimmter Skill aus einem anderen MMO?*
*3. Sind in Aion Schadens-Klassen gegenüber anderen Klassen stark bevorzugt?
4. Ist* *Angriffgeschwindigkeit bzw. Wirkgeschwindigkeit** vernachlässigbar oder nicht?
5. Sind die Entwickler bei dem Verhältnis von Schaden gegen Heilung richtig vorgegangen oder ist es verbesserungswürdig?
6. Bei einer Schulnoten-Skala von 1-6 würdet ihr die Spielmechanik in Aion wie folgt bewerten?
*


----------



## Paradiso (7. September 2010)

@ the Moment sieht es so aus, dass zu 90% nicht der Skill im PVP zählt, sondern das Equip. Wobei dies, wie ich finde, eine ganz klare Sache ist. Denn wieso sollte man mit besserem Equip nicht auch bessere Chancen haben? Wenn man Overskill hat, dann schafft man trotz des nicht so guten Equips jedoch auch was, aber nur mit wirklich viell Skill und vieleicht auch etwas Glück.

Klassenbalancing ist natürlich immer das A und O und somit auch eines der schwierigsten Dinge in einem MMO. In Aion finde ich es eigentlich ganz gut wie es ist. Nur das problem ist halt, dass Nahkämpfer im Nachteil sind, was Fernkämpfer angeht. Aber das auch meistens nur, wenn Sie noch unter Level 40 sind (wegen schock entfernen) oder keine Tränke oder schriftrollen mithaben. Es ist halt so, dass Fernkämpfer einfach und gemütlich die Gegner tot kiten können. Das muss jedoch nicht immer der Fall sein.

Da Aion aber eher auf Gruppen PVP ausgelegt ist, sollte man auch nicht so auf das Solo-PVP achten. Ich meine... das ist auch cool und das balancing da ist auch OK (nicht super), aber das sollte man nicht als Haupt-zeitvertreib des Spieles sehen.

Was mit gerade noch so einfällt ist, dass du bei Aion keine WoW-Klassen-Balancing-Verleiche ziehen solltest. Denn WoW ist einfach nur ein einheitbrei, was die Klassen angeht. Es gibt ganz klar nurnoch DD, Heal und Tank in WoW. Nicht anderes. In Aion gibt es DD, Heal, Tank, Supporter und Hybrid. Bis ca. BC gab es dies auch noch in WoW, jedoch hat es sich da etwas gewandelt. Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass es klar sein sollte, dass die Supporter und Hybriden NATÜRLICH ein wenig im nachteil sind, was SOLO-Bereichen angeht. Dafür sind Sie im Gruppenspiel sehr gefragt und beliebt.

Sry, wenn ich hier so viele WoW Begriffe reingebracht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich nehme WoW sehr gerne in Aion diskussionen mit rein, da es eh immer alle damit Vergleichen. Jedoch vergleiche ich es zwar auch damit, aber 
ich versuche dann trotzdem klar bei der Sache zu bleiben und kein Spiel dabei in den Dreck zu ziehen!


----------



## Gandosur (7. September 2010)

Ich selbst spiele einen Templer und finde das Balancing so wie es ist im Großen und ganzen ok. 

Vergleiche zu WoW sollte man nicht unbedingt ziehen, da AION wie Kieselstein bereits gesagt hat, mehr auf Gruppe ausgelegt ist. 

Es gibt nur eine Sache, die mich richtig nervt und das ist der Flug-PvP. Hier hast Du als Nahkämpfer solo gegen nen Mage oder SM einfache keine Chance. Du wirst einfach gekitet bis du tot bist. Aber das soll sich ja mit 2.0 im neuen Gebiet ein wenig ändern. 

Sonst ist das ganze natürlich stark Equip abhängig, aber da gibt es wohl in MMO´s keine andere Lösung. 

Ein Grund warum mir WoW irgendwann mal keinen Spaß mehr gemacht hat, war die starke Vereinheitlichung der Klassen und vorallem das ewige Ändern der Talentbäume, der Moment als Schurken auch Kolben tragen konnten, war der Zeitpunkt aufzuhören .NC hält sich hier sehr zurück.


----------



## Silentpups (7. September 2010)

ich sag nur soviel dazu, ich hab seid gestern ein Twink wieder angefangen mit 2 RL Freunde, die eigentlich sehr starke WoW verfechter sind. Und nach 3 Stunden spielzeit, haben sie sich nur gefragt warum noch so viele WoW spielen, sie finde das die Spielmechanik um einiges besser als bei WoW und die Grafik naja brauchen wir wohl nichts zu sagen ist einfach nur nice. Ich hab mich bei den Gespäch extra zurückgehalten im TS, und die beiden sind zu den ergebniss gekommen, das es bei WoW die Gewohnheit ist, und das man mit den Leuten spielt in der Gilde die man schon Jahrelang kennt. 

Das WoW seid LichKing kein gutes Spiel mehr ist, war den auch klar.


----------



## kieselstein78 (7. September 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> @ the Moment sieht es so aus, dass zu 90% nicht der Skill im PVP zählt, sondern das Equip.



mich würde interessieren ob dieser wert von 90% auf einer mathematischen formel bassiert oder bildet er sich rein aus dem gefühl heraus?


----------



## Silentpups (7. September 2010)

sind gefühlte 90% :-)

aber wenn du PvP magst oder mal Früher DAOC gespielt hast wirst du Aion mögen auch die Spielmechanik dazu, gerade mit den neuen Addon 2.0 kommt es noch dichter an DAOC ran, was mir persönlich sehr gefällt :-)


----------



## Lari (7. September 2010)

Silentpups schrieb:


> Und nach 3 Stunden spielzeit, haben sie sich nur gefragt warum noch so viele WoW spielen, sie finde das die Spielmechanik um einiges besser als bei WoW ...
> 
> Das WoW seid LichKing kein gutes Spiel mehr ist, war den auch klar.



Nach 3 Stunden Spielzeit hat man ja auch alles schon gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da kann man direkt ein Gesamtfazit ziehen mit seinem Low-Level Charakter.
Und WoW ist immer noch ein gutes Spiel, es ist eben mittlerweile anders. AION ist auch ein gutes Spiel, aber sehr geschmackspezifisch.

Zu der Equip vs. Skill Geschichte: Wurde am Anfang nicht groß posaunt, dass endlich wieder Skill zählt? Seht ihr, dass auch in AION es nicht unbedingt anders ist, und dass man trotzdem Spaß dran haben kann?


----------



## Paradiso (7. September 2010)

> Vergleiche zu WoW sollte man nicht unbedingt ziehen, da AION wie Kieselstein bereits gesagt hat, mehr auf Gruppe ausgelegt ist.


Das hab ich zwar gesagt, aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  es ist ja noch vor Mittag.



> sind gefühlte 90% :-)


Wie kommst du den darauf... tz.. Gefühlt... das is hohes Mathe!

Nämlich:
((((Anzahl der Spieler (Unbekannt) / Anzahl der Spieler die Solo-PVP machen (Unbekannt)) * ((Tode die auf dem gleichen Level stattgefunden haben (Unbekannnt)) + (Gearscore (gibt es das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) des Gewonnen) - (Gearscore des verlorenen))) + Anzahl (in %), die wiedergibt, wie oft sich Spieler darüber beschweren, dass Sie durch Equiprückstand auf dem gleichen Lvel verloren haben (90%))) 

Und dabei heraus kommt 90%!!!!


----------



## kieselstein78 (7. September 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> ((((Anzahl der Spieler (Unbekannt) / Anzahl der Spieler die Solo-PVP machen (Unbekannt)) * ((Tode die auf dem gleichen Level stattgefunden haben (Unbekannnt)) + (Gearscore (gibt es das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



super formel. interessant ist das alle werte variablen sind welche dann am schluß einen wert von 90% ergeben. wo hat sich die schäbige konstante bloß eingeschlichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silentpups (7. September 2010)

wie geil ist das bitte schön :-) und die Formel stimmt, musst du nur mal ins Formelbuch reingucken für MMOPG`s :-P Seite 25 Absatz 12.


----------



## kieselstein78 (7. September 2010)

Silentpups schrieb:


> wie geil ist das bitte schön :-) und die Formel stimmt, musst du nur mal ins Formelbuch reingucken für MMOPG`s :-P Seite 25 Absatz 12.



hättest du auch noch die isbn nummer oder kannst es mir vielleicht doch als eBook anbieten? leider hat meine geldbörse gerade ein loch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch eine weitere Aussage worauf ich gerne noch eine Antwort von euch hätte: "Ist Tempowertung zu vernachlässigen oder sollte in manchen Fällen doch auf Tempowertung geachtet werden"?


----------



## Paradiso (7. September 2010)

kieselstein78 schrieb:


> hättest du auch noch die isbn nummer oder kannst es mir vielleicht doch als eBook anbieten? leider hat meine geldbörse gerade ein loch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt Tempowertung? Oo


----------



## Silentpups (7. September 2010)

jo gibt Tempowertung sehe meine Signatur, ja auf max halten ist sau wichtig egal was du spielst.
Den wert Findest du aber bis jetzt nur auf Handschuhe und Waffe. Bei Waffen sind es bis jetzt was ich weis 19% Max und Handschuhe glaube ich 9% Max. Guck dir mal Suess auf Balder an:-)

In Aion heist es Angriffgeschwindigkeit und bei Magiern Wirkgeschwindigkeit so :-P


----------



## Paradiso (7. September 2010)

Silentpups schrieb:


> jo gibt Tempowertung sehe meine Signatur, ja auf max halten ist sau wichtig egal was du spielst.
> Den wert Findest du aber bis jetzt nur auf Handschuhe und Waffe. Bei Waffen sind es bis jetzt was ich weis 19% Max und Handschuhe glaube ich 9% Max. Guck dir mal Suess auf Balder an:-)
> 
> In Aion heist es Angriffgeschwindigkeit und bei Magiern Wirkgeschwindigkeit so :-P



hupps, war beim falschen Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La Saint (7. September 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Das hab ich zwar gesagt, aber naja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich unterstütze die Theorie durch praktische Erfahrung im Feldversuch. 

Wenn mich von 10 feindlichen Spielern 9 "one hitten" und eine Übrprüfung des Gears auf der Webseite zeigt, das diese im Gegensatz zu mir komplett Gold equipped sind, dann sind das 90% ^^

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Silentpups (7. September 2010)

sagt mal wann werden die Server heute runtergefahren sprich werden wieder hochgefahren ? bin auf der Arbeit und hab kein Plan wie der Zeitliche Ablauf heute aussieht.


----------



## kieselstein78 (7. September 2010)

La schrieb:


> Ich unterstütze die Theorie durch praktische Erfahrung im Feldversuch.
> 
> Wenn mich von 10 feindlichen Spielern 9 "one hitten" und eine Übrprüfung des Gears auf der Webseite zeigt, das diese im Gegensatz zu mir komplett Gold equipped sind, dann sind das 90% ^^
> 
> ...



das sind ja schon drastische werte. können das alle anderen auch so bestätigen?


----------



## kieselstein78 (7. September 2010)

Silentpups schrieb:


> sagt mal wann werden die Server heute runtergefahren sprich werden wieder hochgefahren ? bin auf der Arbeit und hab kein Plan wie der Zeitliche Ablauf heute aussieht.



wartungsarbeiten seit 13:00 uhr. eingeplant sind max. 8 stunden.


----------



## Silentpups (7. September 2010)

schade wollte eigentlich um 17 Uhr zocken hmmmm sowas aber auch !!


----------



## La Saint (7. September 2010)

kieselstein78 schrieb:


> das sind ja schon drastische werte. können das alle anderen auch so bestätigen?


Können sie natürlich nicht. Das war eine dramaturgische Übertreibung. Muß man das jetzt schon dabei schreiben *seufz*? ^^

Selbstverständlich ist bei Aion, wie auch bei jedem anderen Spiel incl. Shooter, der Erfolg im 1 vs 1 PvP von der Ausrüstung abhängig. Wenn jemand mit einen Raketenwerfer gegen jemanden mit einer Pistole antritt, wer wird dann wohl gewinnen? Der mit dem besseren Skill natürlich. Oder?

Natürlich ist der Unterschied in der Regel nicht so krass. Deswegen gewinnt gelegentlich auch mal der schlechter equipte. Aber schau dir mal die Ausrüstung von einem Gildenspieler mit regelmäßigen Festungsraids an und vergleich sie mal mit der eines 50gers, der gerade Stahlharke hinter sich hat. Da ist der Vergleich mit dem Raketenwerfer garnicht so weit hergeholt.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Virthu (7. September 2010)

kieselstein78 schrieb:


> *1. Bietet Aion eine faire und ausgeglichene Klassen-Balance*?




eine gewisse balance ist da, aber es ist alles ein wenig komplizierter als "diese klasse" > "eine andere klasse" oder eine totale balance zwischend jeder klasse.

generell braucht man eine passable ausrüstung, damit man nicht zu schnell draufgeht. man braucht allerdings unterschiedlich viel spielerkönnen, je nachdem welche klasse man spielt. und dann ist es natürlich zudem davon abhängig, gegen welche klasse man antritt und vor allem wo. in engen umgebungen sind nahkämpfer im vorteil und aoe fear vom SM ist ein riesiges problem. im freien, wo man gut kiten kann, können sorcs und ranger ihre stärken besser ausspielen.

und dann kommt noch das sogenannte RNG hinzu. dazu gehören vor allem knockdowns, random stuns und gottsteine, die den kampf schlagartig kippen können.

imo ist ausrüstung in aion in etwa genauso wichtig wie in wow z.b. es gibt schlichtweg noch etwas mehr unvorhersehbare faktoren, die aus dem kampfsystem selbst dazukommen, die alles ein wenig komplizierter machen und so den eindruck erwecken, es würde alles nur an der ausrüstung liegen.

*



			2. Sind die Klassen-Attribute fair verteilt oder fehlt euch das ein oder andere Attribut aus anderen MMO's?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
bin nicht sicher, was du meinst. imo ist alles recht gut abgerundet. allerdings gibt es meiner meinung nach ein problem hinsichtlich der magieresistenz und der rolle der unterschiedlichen rüstungsklassen. gerüchten zufolge wird pdef angepasst. die meisten CC skills jeder klasse sind auf mres basiert, so dass ein auf mres gesockleter und sonst gutausgestatteter char dagegen ev zu leichtes spiel haben könnte, wie es bereits der fall war.
*



			3. Sind in Aion Schadens-Klassen gegenüber anderen Klassen stark bevorzugt?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*ausnahmslos jede klasse macht schaden. der unterschied liegt darin, dass manche guten *DPS* haben und andere eben nicht. wären aber schadensklassen sehr bevorzugt, wären kleriker nicht die beliebteste klasse in aion.
*



			4. Ist Tempowertung zu vernachlässigen oder sollte in manchen Fällen doch darauf geachtet werden?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
angriffs- und zaubergeschwindigkeit sind die wichtigsten attribute, die man haben kann. allerdings muss man natürlich auf das verhältnis zu anderen attributen achten.


----------



## kieselstein78 (7. September 2010)

La schrieb:


> Können sie natürlich nicht. Das war eine dramaturgische Übertreibung. Muß man das jetzt schon dabei schreiben *seufz*? ^^
> 
> Selbstverständlich ist bei Aion, wie auch bei jedem anderen Spiel incl. Shooter, der Erfolg im 1 vs 1 PvP von der Ausrüstung abhängig. Wenn jemand mit einen Raketenwerfer gegen jemanden mit einer Pistole antritt, wer wird dann wohl gewinnen? Der mit dem besseren Skill natürlich. Oder?
> 
> ...



Auf gar keinen Fall. Ich hatte sogar insgeheim gehofft das jemand die Messlatte noch höher hängt. Quasi bis zur Utopie.
Auf jeden Fall schöner Vergleich mit der Pistole und dem Raketenwerfer. Die aus deinem Beitrag resultierende Frage: "Ist es überhaupt möglich ein MMO mit Langzeitmotivation zu entwickeln welches nicht stark von einem Gegenstandswert abhängig ist?".


----------



## Lari (7. September 2010)

kieselstein78 schrieb:


> Die aus deinem Beitrag resultierende Frage: "Ist es überhaupt möglich ein MMO mit Langzeitmotivation zu entwickeln welches nicht stark von einem Gegenstandswert abhängig ist?".



Guild Wars. Mal so aus dem Stehgreif.


----------



## kieselstein78 (7. September 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Guild Wars. Mal so aus dem Stehgreif.



Stimmt. Guild Wars war hier eine Ausnahme. Leider werden sie dieses Konzept im zweiten Teil über den Haufen werfen.


----------



## WeriTis (7. September 2010)

Darkfall.

Etc.

Und seit wann gibt es Wirkgeschwindigkeit als Wert auf der Ausrüstung in Aion?


----------



## kieselstein78 (8. September 2010)

WeriTis schrieb:


> Darkfall.
> 
> Etc.
> 
> Und seit wann gibt es Wirkgeschwindigkeit als Wert auf der Ausrüstung in Aion?



es gibt einige Waffen mit dem Attribut Wirkgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Mikroice (8. September 2010)

!!!! Achtung folgender Text kann subjektive Sichtweisen enthalten !!!!

Die Balance ist bis lv 40 eigentlich nicht vorhanden. Während einige Klasse, darunter vorneweg die Magier eine sehr einfache und gemütliche Levephase haben, quälen sich inbesondere Heiler und Templer besonders in den ersten 30 leveln.
Die fällt sofort im lv abschnitt 1-10 auf.
PvP ist für Galadiatoren/Templer/Kantoren unter lv 40 einfach nicht machtbar da ma in den meisten fällen einfach todgekitet oder schlichtweg aus der luft (abyss) überumpelt wird. Ab lv 40 ( mit entsprechendem equip ) pendelt sich der dmg output so langsam ein wobei Sorcerer und Assasinen stetig top im dmg sind.

De facto geht ohne Items mal gar nix. Besonders fällt das bei allen Nahkampfklassen aus die eine sehr mühevolle reise richtung lv 50 ohne krit und angriff manasteinen haben.
Generell gilt Gear > Skill. Wer später auch nur annähernd mithalten möchte sei es pvp oder pve der wird nicht drumherum kommen sich gear gegen abyss ( ingame pvp punkte ) zu holen.
Den nur auf diesen findet man 6 slots für manasteine die dann den charakter entsprechend *Power* verleihen.

Sei es pvp oder pve findet man in Aion nur ein Mittelmaß andem was in der sonstigen MMO-Branche verfügbar wäre. Nette ideen wie keep fights mit 100 von spielern erweisen sich als eher nervenaufreibend, anstatt von Großartig und innovativ.
Langsame Recher/Internetverbindungen und die schlechte Codierung verhindern hier das so richtig Spielspass aufkommt.

Auch das heutige Update 2.0 mit dem erhöhen des level caps und der neuen Zone kann die anfänglichen und immer noch in hohen maßen vohandenen Fehler nicht beschönigen.
Aion bleibt ein Asiagrinder auch wenn in der Vergangenheit und Zukunft Versuche unternommen wurden und das Spiel Westlichen Maßstäben anzupassen.
Die generelee drop rate ist immer noch unterirdisch, Quest exp immer noch lachhaft und wer das maximale level erreichen möchte kommt um monatelanges stupides grinden nicht drumherum.

Insgesamt ist Aion in allen belangen nur ein mittelmäßiges mmo welches einige großartige Ideen nur mehr schlecht als recht umgesetzt hat und wei weit hinter seinen eigentlichen Möglichkeiten zurückbleibt.
Mit etwas mehr Liebe zu detail und einem besserem Support hätte aus Aion das nächste "Next Generation MMO" werden können.

Mfg


----------



## Kizna (8. September 2010)

Mikroice schrieb:


> Auch das heutige Update 2.0 mit dem erhöhen des level caps und der neuen Zone kann die anfänglichen und immer noch in hohen maßen vohandenen Fehler nicht beschönigen.
> Aion bleibt ein Asiagrinder auch wenn in der Vergangenheit und Zukunft Versuche unternommen wurden und das Spiel Westlichen Maßstäben anzupassen.
> Die generelee drop rate ist immer noch unterirdisch, Quest exp immer noch lachhaft und wer das maximale level erreichen möchte kommt um monatelanges stupides grinden nicht drumherum.



Subjektiv hin, subjektiv her, nur frage ich mich grade, ob du seid dem Release überhaupt noch einmal Aion angefasst hast? Monatelanges grinden? Habe ich nichtmal vor 1.9 gebraucht. Subjektiv schreiben ist ok, nur vollkommenen Mist zu schreiben ist etwas anderes.


----------



## SireS (8. September 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Subjektiv hin, subjektiv her, nur frage ich mich grade, ob du seid dem Release überhaupt noch einmal Aion angefasst hast? Monatelanges grinden? Habe ich nichtmal vor 1.9 gebraucht. Subjektiv schreiben ist ok, nur vollkommenen Mist zu schreiben ist etwas anderes.



/sign

Ich war beim Headstart dabei und damals war es mir auch zuviel des Monsterkloppens. Aber da hat sich einiges getan, Aion macht richtig Fun und braucht sich vor keiner Konkurrenz zu verstecken. Gestern war ich in der neuen Solo-Ini für die kleinen (ab lvl18, Name wieder vergessen, iwas mit H) und muss sagen, was einem da grafisch geboten wird, schafft sonst nur aoc im MMO-Bereich.

Edit: Wenn die neuen Gebiete so aussehn wie die Haladingensda-Ini, kann ich es noch weniger erwarten endlich lvl50 zu erreichen.


----------



## xontroulis (8. September 2010)

Ohh unser Mikroice hat wohl Angst, dass Leute Aion moegen koennten und das sein geliebtes WoW paar Sieler verliert. Na dann schnell ins Forum und etwas Mist erzaehlen.haha wie dumm kann man nur sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grinden?? Ich habe bis 50 kein einziges Mal grinden muessen. Nur gequestet, Campains mit Gruppen abgeschlossen wie in KHQ und INstanzen besucht. Ist das grind? Eher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja ich bin sicher du hast weder 1.9 noch 2.0 gespielt, also ist deine subjektive Meinun einfach nur hirnloses Gelaber eines kleinen Fanboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was die balance angeht:
Also du musst echt unfaehig sein. Naja wohl etwas abgestumpft durch andere Spiele was? Nahkampfklasen haben sogar sehr viele Chancen zu gewinnen, wenn sie ihre Klasse beherrschen und auch pots benutzen (was natuerlich auch range DDs machen sollten, denn dazu sind sie da).
 Ich vermute dir war das alles zu kompliziert: omg der fliegt hoch, och Mist jetzt muss ich fliegen, wo war denn noch die Taste, hmmmmm ah da ist sie aber oh der ist ja schon weit weg welchen skill soll ich denn jetzt benutzen, mal eben suchen was ich so habe^^
 Jaja du warst sicher ein ueberforderter armer Junge. Was gibt es da einfacheres als NCsoft die Schuld fuer deine Inkompetenz zu geben?! Ich sage es ja nicht gerne aber: L2P ^^


----------



## Nahemis (8. September 2010)

Ich werde heute abend mal eine Solo-Ini Alptraum lvl37-44 mit meiner Asmo testen (*freu*). 

Es gibt so viele Quests ,Elite-Gebiete und Instanzen im Spiel, da kann doch wirklich nicht mehr von Grinden die Rede sein. 
Die verfügbaren Questen werden jetzt sogar auf der Karte angezeigt. Schöner gehts nun wirklich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aion bringt nicht nur immer neuen Content für das Endcontent sondern auch neuen Content für die Levelphase, weil auch die Levelphase ein wichtiger Bestandteil von Aion ist. 

Bin mal gespannt was mit Patch 2.5 kommen wird^^


----------



## Thoriumobi (8. September 2010)

xontroulis schrieb:


> Grinden?? Ich habe bis 50 kein einziges Mal grinden muessen. Nur gequestet, Campains mit Gruppen abgeschlossen wie in KHQ und INstanzen besucht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xontroulis (8. September 2010)

Hey das zufriedene Laecheln passt sogar. Scheint so als haette Pippi auch in Aion ohne Grinden bis auf 50 locker gelevelt. Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La Saint (8. September 2010)

kieselstein78 schrieb:


> Die aus deinem Beitrag resultierende Frage: "Ist es überhaupt möglich ein MMO mit Langzeitmotivation zu entwickeln welches nicht stark von einem Gegenstandswert abhängig ist?".



Theoretisch ja, praktisch nein, denn das beißt sich mit den Wünschen der Spieler.

Wenn man ein echtes Balancing haben will, dann müßten alle gleich ausgerüstet sein und die gleichen Fähigkeiten haben. Nur dann zählt der nackte Skill. Das wollen die Leute aber nicht. Zum einen möchte man einen eigenständigen Char, der nicht so ist wie alle anderen, zum anderen will man seinen Sammeltrieb befriedigen. (Das ist der positive Ansatz. Man könnte auch genauso gut sagen, den Neid und die Gier).

Was ist einer der dicksten, immer wieder genannten Kritikpunkte von Aion? In dem Zusammenhang natürlich: die Bosse droppen nicht immer Items. Der Standard-MMORPGler will einfach Items. Ohne die ist er nicht glücklich. Jetzt stehen aber Item-Vielfalt und Balancing im krassen Gegensatz zueinander.

Bei Aion versucht man das Problem dadurch zu mildern, das man den Schwerpunkt auf Gruppen-PvP legt. Damit bekommt auch der schlechter ausgerüstete Spieler seine Erfolgserlebnisse. Aber letztendlich ist das nur ein Kompromiss. Wie fast alles in einem MMORPG. Damit muß man halt leben ^^.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Thoriumobi (8. September 2010)

xontroulis schrieb:


> Hey das zufriedene Laecheln passt sogar. Scheint so als haette Pippi auch in Aion ohne Grinden bis auf 50 locker gelevelt. Nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du fieser Bildfalschinterpretierer! ><


Na gut, gewonnen, diese Runde... ^^


----------



## xontroulis (8. September 2010)

Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeriTis (8. September 2010)

xontroulis schrieb:


> Ohh unser Mikroice hat wohl Angst, dass Leute Aion moegen koennten und das sein geliebtes WoW paar Sieler verliert. Na dann schnell ins Forum und etwas Mist erzaehlen.haha wie dumm kann man nur sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



You sir, are the epitome of fail. Nuff said.


----------



## WeriTis (8. September 2010)

La schrieb:


> Was ist einer der dicksten, immer wieder genannten Kritikpunkte von Aion? In dem Zusammenhang natürlich: die Bosse droppen nicht immer Items. Der Standard-MMORPGler will einfach Items. Ohne die ist er nicht glücklich. Jetzt stehen aber Item-Vielfalt und Balancing im krassen Gegensatz zueinander.



Das ist meiner Erfahrung nach nicht das Hauptproblem. Dropraten dürfen niedrig sein. Aber in Aion sieht es so aus: du kannst einen Boss Monatelang legen, und hast NICHTS, und ein anderer legt ihn EINMAL, und ist halb ausgestattet. Es muss einfach eine gewisse Lootgerechtigkeit herrschen, einem gewissen Aufwand muss auch eine verlässliche Belohnung entgegenstehen.
Des weiteren ist Itemvielfalt und Balancing nur dann ein Gegensatz, wenn man die Itemprogression dezent übertreibt, wie das zB eine gewisse Geisterkrabbe seit 3 Jahren praktiziert.
Die Itemprogression in Aion ist leider auch ein Punkt, an dem sich das Spiel harsche Kritik gefallen lassen muss: lvl 50 komplett blau oder gar Craft-episch equippt vs Lvl-50 Daeva-Set ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, oder wie mehr als 10 Charakterlevel, und das ist einfach zu viel.


----------



## xontroulis (8. September 2010)

Hey Weritis, also ich muss zugeben als ich das "You sir, are the epitome of fail. Nuff said." gelesen habe musste ich echt laecheln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hehe bin sicher da warst du sogar ganz stolz drauf^^ Naja jeder steigert seine Stimmung auf andere Art und Weise, also soll es dir nicht vergoennt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was den Itemunterschied angeht, so muss das auch sein und ist in anderen Spielen wie WoW nicht anders. Schau mal auf die Unterschiede eines ilvl 200 Gegenstandes und eines 270 Teils 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wuerden 2 Perosnen ein Duell durchfuehren , wobei eine Person den niedrigen ilvl Stand vertritt und die andere den hoeheren, oder an einer Puppe ihren ausgeteilten Schaden vergleichen gaebe es gravierende Unterschiede. 
Ob das nun richtig oder falsch ist, ist Geschmackssache. Ich finde unterschiedliche Gegenstandsstaerken bieten die Langzeitmotivation in allen MMORPGS. Man moechte das beste equip haben und das motiviert die meisten ein Spiel auch weiterzuspielen. Koennte ich in ICC mit NAX gear gleichen Schaden machen wie mit ilvl 251er Teilen, haette ich keinen Grund mehr ueberhaupt etwas zu machen. WoW hat den Weg vorgegeben (vermute ich mal) und Aion passt sich dem an, denn man sieht sehr deutlich, dass Konzept geht auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (8. September 2010)

Es mag hart klingen, aber wenn man ein MMO möchte, in dem es wirklich zu 100 Prozent auf Skill und nicht auf Equip ankommt, dann ist man in den meisten gängigen MMO's falsch. Ansich kann ich da einen nur Darkfall ans Herz legen. Skillabhängiger als hier geht es kaum noch.


----------



## WeriTis (8. September 2010)

Naja, wenn ein Spiel so mit dem Schwerpunkt auf PvP vermarktet wird wie Aion, erwarten halt sehr viele Spieler auch, dass die PvP-Kämpfe entsprechend Skill-lastig sein werden. Bei Darkfall stimme ich dir zu, auch wenn ich das selber noch nicht spielen konnte (siehe Sig).
Aber hier soll es ja um Aion gehen, und bisher wurden auch schon viele der Kritikpunkte, die ich selbst bei AIon sehe (zB von Vihrtu) genannt. Besonders witzig finde ich, dass die "90%" auch unabhängig von mir mehrmals genannt wurden.

@Kieselstein: Wegen der Wirkgeschwindigkeit auf Waffen: die gibts nach wie vor nur für die Mageklassen. Die Priesterklassen haben ausser den situativen Buffs nichts derartiges, also stimmt meine Kritik, dass Dmg output skaliert, Healoutput aber nicht, immer noch. Wie aber schon im Aionsource-Forum erwarte ich hier keine echte Diskussion, weil diese Punkte halt nunmal so sind wie sie sind, und dass sie so sind wird von einem Großteil der Spieler als "schlecht" empfunden. Daher ist das einzige, was die "Pro-Aion"-Seite dazu sagen kann, wohl sowas was xontroulis da von sich gibt, und das ist nicht gerade rühmlich.


----------



## Virthu (9. September 2010)

WeriTis schrieb:


> @Kieselstein: Wegen der Wirkgeschwindigkeit auf Waffen: die gibts nach wie vor nur für die Mageklassen. Die Priesterklassen haben ausser den situativen Buffs nichts derartiges, also stimmt meine Kritik, dass Dmg output skaliert, Healoutput aber nicht, immer noch. Wie aber schon im Aionsource-Forum erwarte ich hier keine echte Diskussion, weil diese Punkte halt nunmal so sind wie sie sind, und dass sie so sind wird von einem Großteil der Spieler als "schlecht" empfunden. Daher ist das einzige, was die "Pro-Aion"-Seite dazu sagen kann, wohl sowas was xontroulis da von sich gibt, und das ist nicht gerade rühmlich.



mit 2.0 kommt so einer art heilverstärkung hinzu. wie genau sie sich auswirkt, weiss ich nicht. vermutlich in etwa so wie mboost: 10-12 punkte heilkraft = 1% mehr heilung. dazu gibt es im heilbaum der kleriker noch das 55er stigma, mit dem die heilungen im tausch für erhöhten manaverbrauch verstärkt werden.
dieser neue attribut ist vor allem auf rüstungsteilen und manasteine dieser art gibt es wohl nicht.


----------



## kieselstein78 (9. September 2010)

WeriTis schrieb:


> @Kieselstein: Wegen der Wirkgeschwindigkeit auf Waffen: die gibts nach wie vor nur für die Mageklassen. Die Priesterklassen haben ausser den situativen Buffs nichts derartiges, also stimmt meine Kritik, dass Dmg output skaliert, Healoutput aber nicht, immer noch. Wie aber schon im Aionsource-Forum erwarte ich hier keine echte Diskussion, weil diese Punkte halt nunmal so sind wie sie sind, und dass sie so sind wird von einem Großteil der Spieler als "schlecht" empfunden. Daher ist das einzige, was die "Pro-Aion"-Seite dazu sagen kann, wohl sowas was xontroulis da von sich gibt, und das ist nicht gerade rühmlich.



ich habe auch nichts gegenteiliges behauptet, sondern lediglich auf deine frage in bezug auf wirkgeschwindigkeit geantwortet.

auch wenn du immer wieder betonst das deine kritikpunkte korrekt sind ändert dies nichts an der situation das es ohne mathematische formel eine reine hypothese bleibt. was den spielern gefällt und was nicht liegt immer am gusto des jeweiligen spielers. wenn wir spielspass nur von dem faktor balance abhängig machen würden wären spiele wie darkfall oder guild wars1 branchenprimus.


----------



## WeriTis (9. September 2010)

Eine Hypothese... also, wenn es nicht reicht, dass der überwiegende Teil der Aionspieler der ersten Stunde (hierzulande) innerhalb eines viertel/halben Jahres nach Release wieder aufgehört hat, um die Kritik zu unterstreichen, dann weiss ich auch nicht. Für inhaltliche bzw. spielmechanik-bezogene Kritik eine mathematische Formel zu fordern ist leicht deplaziert, zumindest weiss ich nicht worauf du in dem Zusammenhang hinaus willst. Dass Zufall der entscheidende Faktor ist, kommt finde ich auch so gut genug raus.

Natürlich sind die Geschmäcker verschieden. Masochisten zum Beispiel werden an Aion ihre helle Freude haben. Die "Achiever" (=im Sinne von wettbewerbs- und erfolgsorientierten Spielern) haben Aion jedenfalls angeschaut, getestet, und für nicht gut genug befunden (siehe: Votan, erster lvl 50 Char, erste Abyssfestung, etc. ->Server gibts nicht mal mehr...).


----------



## kieselstein78 (9. September 2010)

WeriTis schrieb:


> Eine Hypothese... also, wenn es nicht reicht, dass der überwiegende Teil der Aionspieler der ersten Stunde (hierzulande) innerhalb eines viertel/halben Jahres nach Release wieder aufgehört hat, um die Kritik zu unterstreichen, dann weiss ich auch nicht. Für inhaltliche bzw. spielmechanik-bezogene Kritik eine mathematische Formel zu fordern ist leicht deplaziert, zumindest weiss ich nicht worauf du in dem Zusammenhang hinaus willst. Dass Zufall der entscheidende Faktor ist, kommt finde ich auch so gut genug raus.
> 
> Natürlich sind die Geschmäcker verschieden. Masochisten zum Beispiel werden an Aion ihre helle Freude haben. Die "Achiever" (=im Sinne von wettbewerbs- und erfolgsorientierten Spielern) haben Aion jedenfalls angeschaut, getestet, und für nicht gut genug befunden (siehe: Votan, erster lvl 50 Char, erste Abyssfestung, etc. ->Server gibts nicht mal mehr...).



Es bleibt alles beim Alten. Es ändert sich nichts an der Tatsache das deine Kritikpunkte reine Hypothesen sind und es auch bleiben. Soll der tapfere Votan, mit seinem weitreichenden Ruf und diesem Hauch von Göttlichkeit, den Frieden in einem anderen Spiel finden. Es sei unserem Helden und den anderen wichtigen Persönlichkeiten gegönnt.Vielleicht kannst du uns noch weitere Geschichte von Ihm erzählen?

Nachtrag: Ich fühle mich schuldig! WeriTis hat mich gnadenlos überführt.


----------



## WeriTis (9. September 2010)

gelöscht


----------



## kieselstein78 (9. September 2010)

WeriTis schrieb:


> Gratuliere, du hast dich hiermit selbst disqualifiziert.



......


----------



## WeriTis (9. September 2010)

gelöscht


----------



## kieselstein78 (9. September 2010)

WeriTis schrieb:


> Ich quote das ganze mal, um es der Nachwelt zu erhalten. Der vorherige Post ist immer noch derselbe, ich habe lediglich einen Rechtschreibfehler korrigiert. Solltest du ihn trotzdem mehrfach sehen, rate ich einen Augenarzt aufzusuchen.



Ich bitte darum! Ich hoffe du beantwortest auch noch die 6 Fragen. Das möchte die Nachwelt mit Sicherheit auch noch erfahren.


----------



## kieselstein78 (9. September 2010)

WeriTis schrieb:


> /&#8364;: Ich hätte den anderen Post auch quoten sollen, in dem du geschrieben hast (zumindest sinngemäß): "Schon wieder? Langsam wirds peinlich für dich"



Ich fühle mich auch peinlich berührt.

Jetzt aber wieder zurück zum Thema. Eine weitere Frage steht im Raum. 

*Hat sich in euren Augen mit dem letzten Patch etwas spürbar an der Spielmechanik verändert? Wenn ja, welche Punkte sind das für Euch?*


----------



## WeriTis (9. September 2010)

So, da Weri-"IchhabimmerrechtÄTSCH"-Tis nun sein Ego übersättigt hat, muss ich meinen Ontopic-Senf auch noch dazugeben:




kieselstein78 schrieb:


> *1. Bietet Aion eine faire und ausgeglichene Klassen-Balance*?



Man muss den Entwicklern hier mildernd bescheinigen, dass es einigermaßen unmöglich ist, ein Spiel mit 8 verschiedenen Klassen und vor Allem Boden- UND Luftkampf in jeder Situation fair zu balancen. Aber eventuell wäre hier weniger auch mehr gewesen, im Sinne von "Was man nicht kann, sollte man vielleicht im Zweifel eher lassen"

Während der Levelphase ist weit und breit keinerlei Balance zu sehen, früh im Spiel gilt: Meleeklassen sind ein schlechter Witz, und werden sogar von Rangern mit links gekillt, während Sorcs und besonders Kleriker das Feld beherrschen.
Ab lvl 40 onehitten Sorcs dann jede Stunde einen Gegner der nichts dagegen machen kann. Meleeklassen gewinnen durch zunehmend mehr Stun/Staggering/Knockdown-Proccs an Tödlichkeit, und Beschwörer töten im fearlock.
Mit lvl 50 onehitten dann Sorcs immer noch einmal die Stunde einen einzelnen Spieler und zusätzlich noch eine gesamte Spielergruppe. Es sei denn, der Gegner ist ein lvl 50 Kleriker mit richtig gesockeltem lvl 50 Daeva-Set. Dann macht er nämlich genau garnichts, weil 99% seiner Skills resistet wird - wobei eine Fraktion dann noch ein Skillbuch hat mit +MAcc-Buff..
Im Abyss und dem damit verbundenen Luftkampf vor allem die Fernkämpfer im Vorteil, wobei durch die ganzen zufallsproccs auch die Nahkämpfer andere Spieler töten - wenn sie erstmal an die rankommen.

Die größte Frechheit aber ist das Fraktionen-Balancing, das in der Art nur einem wirklich sehr debilen Entwickler durch die Qualitätssicherung rutschen kann. Eine Seite hat alle lvl 50 Worldbosse, die Best-in-Slot Equipment droppen, und manche der Bosse sind für die eh schon benachteiligte Fraktion FREUNDLICH - das heisst, nichtmal wenn: gerade ein passendes Rift offen ist, dieses Rift noch genug Durchgänge offen hat, genügend Leute in der Legion on sind, und der Boss zufällig mal nicht auf Respawn von der anderen Fraktion gekillt wurde, könnte man diesen Loot bekommen. 
Des weiteren: die lvl 42 SKillbücher sind Fraktionsabhängig verschieden. Man vergleiche Beispielsweise Slashing Wind mit Punishing Wind. Selber Skill, selbe Manakosten, nur macht die Elyos-Version mal eben 150%+ den Schaden der Asmo-Version.

Man nehme dazu in den Kämpfen noch Godstone-Proccs (die guten haben 1-2%!!!!!! Procchance und silencen/stunnen den Gegner für bis zu 8 Sekunden) und die Kämpfe sind vollends ein Glücksspiel.

Damit ist von vorneherein jegliche Balance stark gestört. 

Die Sache mit den Bossen soll wohl geändert werden, so dass man den Loot durch Quests bekommt - wobei man trotzdem als Asmodier einige Zehnerpotenzen schwerer an den entsprechenden Loot kommt, siehe Erläuterung oben.



kieselstein78 schrieb:


> *2. Sind die Anzahl und Funktionen der Klassen-Skills ausreichend oder fehlt euch ein bestimmter Skill aus einem anderen MMO?
> *



Ich kann nur für den Kleriker sprechen, da ich keine andere Klasse auf lvl 50 gespielt habe. Die Skillauswahl hat mir eigentlich sehr gut gefallen, auch wenn manches redundant erscheint, weil im Tooltip einfach nicht steht, dass dieser Massenrez irgendwas besonderes macht was die doppelt so hohen Manakosten im Vergleich zu den anderen zwei Massenrezzes rechtfertigen würde - bis man zufällig bemerkt, dass er die Wiederbelebungsnachwirkungsdauer um 50% reduziert. Ausserdem die Stigma-Pfade: manche Fähigkeiten wirken nur auf PvP Gegner, ohne dass es im Tooltip steht, ausserdem sind die Fähigkeiten dort nicht für jede Klasse gleichermaßen eine Bereicherung.
Und aus sehr sehr persönlicher Sicht hätte ich den besten HoT imSpiel natürlich auch lieber bei der primären Heilklasse gehabt, aber das ist weniger wichtig.

Was mich an den Sklls vor allem stört, sind die vielen Zufalls-Procchancen. Und die Sache mit den Klassenskillbüchern.

Und ganz nebenbei: einer Klasse einen Skill zu geben, der onehittet, ist in keinem einzigen Spiel jemals eine gute Idee gewesen, vor allem nicht in einem PvP-Spiel...




kieselstein78 schrieb:


> *3. Sind in Aion Schadens-Klassen gegenüber anderen Klassen stark bevorzugt?
> *



"Andere Klassen" wären damit Templer, Chanter, und Cleric. Im Endgame sind diese Klassen alle (über-)lebensfähig, sowohl im PvE als auch PvP, bzw. sogar zwingend nötig. Solo galten templer in Korea als geradezu OP, auch über Clerics gab es ständig "Wääh, imba!"-Gewhine im Forum (meist von Spielern, die keine Ahnung vom Spiel hatten und nicht wussten, dass sie (mit GLÜCK natürlich, ist schließlich Aion) den lvl 40 DP DoT potten können), und auch Chanter im Buffmode oder mit Mountainfall konnten an Gegner rankommen und sie dann im Knockdown-lock töten.

Nur im PvE sind die Nicht-primär-DD-Klassen übelst benachteiligt, weil sie keinen Mob looten können, wenn das die DD-Klasse nebenan nicht will.




kieselstein78 schrieb:


> *4. Ist* *Angriffgeschwindigkeit bzw. Wirkgeschwindigkeit** vernachlässigbar oder nicht?
> *



Für Priesterklassen: vernachlässigbar, weil de facto nicht existent. Das +AtkSpeed-Attribut beschleunigt die geschwindigkeit der Animation. Toll für nen Nahkämpfer oder vllt. auch Ranger (Mageklassen haben das ab spätestens lvl 41 bzw. 43 eh standartmäßig auf ihrer Waffe, was es de facto redundant macht), aber als Priester beschleunigt man damit lediglich die Mini-Animation am Ende des Casts, also verringert den Abstand zwischen zwei Casts, was Sinn machen würde bei Instants, bzw könnte ihn verringern, durch den gcd ist man eh ge-outlocked. Also ein weiteres Thema, das einfach nicht wirklich durchdacht ist.



kieselstein78 schrieb:


> *5. Sind die Entwickler bei dem Verhältnis von Schaden gegen Heilung richtig vorgegangen oder ist es verbesserungswürdig?
> *



Wie gesagt: Es gibt Onehits. Es. gibt. Onehits.


Oh, und wenn der DD mit seiner goldenen Waffe und Rüssi dann irgendwann 3- oder 4-mal soviel Schaden macht wie mit dem Equip mit dem er level 50 gemacht hat, dann heilt der Cleric im entsprechenden Equip immer noch genausoviel wie komplett nackt.




kieselstein78 schrieb:


> *6. Bei einer Skala von 1-6 würdet ihr die Spielmechanik in Aion wie folgt bewerten?
> *


Hierbei (lass dir das von einem Mafo-Studenten gesagt sein) fehlt die Angabe, welches das positive bzw negative Extrem darstellt. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass du die Schulnotenskala meinst.

Ich würde Aion eine 3-4 geben, hauptsächlich wegen dem vermurksten Endgame (das würde eine 5 bekommen). Die Level- und Riftphase fand ich, trotz grinden (auch wenn es eine Quest gibt, die besagt man solle drölfzig Mobs töten/Drops sammeln, ist es GRINDEN, besonders wenn die Quest-EP der EP von zweimal Mob klatschen entspricht) wirklich spassig, die unteren Levels sind zwar sehr linear, was den Wiederspielwert merklich drückt, aber für den Teil würde Aion von mir eine 1-2 bekommen.

/&#8364;: typo


----------



## kieselstein78 (9. September 2010)

fühl dich gedrückt. das hast du ausgesprochen gut gemacht. trotzdem stimme ich mit dir nicht in allen punkten überein, auch wenn du sie so tapfer und vehement verteidigst. ob du ein mafo-student bist oder nicht? hallo? das hast du doch wirklich nicht nötig das extra noch zu erwähnen. es sei denn du stehst auf die elitäre chose.

Jetzt allerdings noch die letzte Frage beantworten. *Hat sich in euren Augen mit dem letzten Patch etwas spürbar an der Spielmechanik verändert? Wenn ja, welche Punkte sind das für Euch?*


----------



## WeriTis (10. September 2010)

Ähm. Mafo-Studenten sind jetzt nicht unbedingt das, was ich elitär nennen würde. Die Anmerkung läuft eher unter "vor-Berufskrankheit".

Die Frage zum letzten Patch kann ich nicht beantworten, da ich keinen aktiven Aion- (oder sonsteinen MMO-) Account habe.


Einer Diskussion wäre es zuträglich, wenn du genauer auf die einzelnen Punkte eingehst, in denen du mir nicht zustimmst, und schreibst, wieso du das aus deiner Sicht anders bewertest als ich.


----------



## kieselstein78 (10. September 2010)

Aion bietet, wie jedes PvP, Spiel keine ausreichende Balance um behaupten zu können das alle Klassen soweit aufeinander abgestimmt sind das der Kampf immer Fair ist. Fair kann nur der Kampf sein wenn mit gleicher Rüstung und gleichen Skills gespielt wird. Doch auch selbst in dieser Konstellation spielen noch weitere Faktoren eine Rolle. Gesundheitszustand der anderen Person, Beschaffenheit der Internetleitung usw. Im Grunde hat Aion hier die gleichen Probleme wie viele seiner Konkurrenten.

Der wirkliche Punkt an welchem das Balancing einsetzt beginnt mit dem erreichen der Höchststufe. Erst hier ist es überhaupt erst möglich zu Prüfen ob eine bestimmte Klasse gegenüber einer anderen Klasse im Vorteil ist. Den Vergleich mit der Deava-Rüstung finde ich z.B. sehr gelungen. So scheint es mit Patch 1.9 eine grundlegende Änderung an der Berechnung und dem Verhältnis von Resistenz, physischer Abwehr und magischer Abwehr gegeben zu haben. Zumindest scheint sich der Widerstand, selbst bei niedriger Ausrüstung, bei weitem nicht mehr so stark zu äußern wie es zu Patch 1.5 der Fall war. Es konnte aber keiner bestätigen ob dies auch bei der Nutzung eines schwächeren Zauberrangs der Fall ist. Das sollte erst noch mal geprüft werden. Zumindest scheint der genannte Wert von 99% passe zu sein. 

Das im Abyss der Luftkampf zum Teil wirklich Probleme bereitet ist richtig. Ebenso gebe ich dir recht das die Lokalisierung noch Mängel aufweist.

Es gibt unterschiedliche Meinungen, in diversen Foren, zu dem Thema One-Hit. Manche führen dies auf einen Bug zurück welcher durch diverse Food-Buffs sowie durch den fehlenden Bonus der Magie-Resistenz verursacht wird. Ebenso sind einige der Ansicht dass Hot's einen falschen Wert beim triggern des Zaubers verursacht haben. Doch auch dies soll, ich konnte es persönlich noch nicht feststellen, seit Patch 1.9 weitaus seltener vorkommen.

Die beschleunigten Animationen sind nicht zu vernachlässigen, zumindest bei einem Beschwörer und Zauberer. Die Werte für einen höheren Schadens-Ausstoß über die Zeit sind messbar und vorhanden. Sicherlich nicht in dem Maß bei welchem ein kritischer Treffer ausgelöst wird, doch er führt zu einer leichten Steigerung des Schadens. Vorteile sind außerdem das die globale Abklingzeit verkürzt wird. Die bezieht sich nicht auf das Zaubertempo selbst, sondern auf die Zeitspanne zwischen der Folge von zwei Zaubersprüchen. Für einen Beschwörer, welcher kurze oder instant Zaubersprüche nutzt, ist dass eindeutig die bessere Variante. Bei einem Zauberer wiederum ist das Zaubertempo nicht zu verachten, was allerdings nicht die globale Ablinkzeit betrifft. Dies lässt sich besonders gut zeigen wenn man durch einen Kantor mit "Zauberformel des Sturms" gebufft wird. Dies macht sich allerdings auch nur bei Zaubern bemerkbar die eine Zauberzeit von >= 2 Sekunden haben. 

Das der Schaden im Gegenzug zur Heilung über die Ausrüstungsgegenstände skaliert ist klar. Doch dass der Wert 3-4-mal höher ist würde sämtliche Festungsraids unmöglich machen. Dahingehend ist die Zahl nicht ganz nachvollziehbar. Der Kleriker erhält mit dem aktuellen Patch auch interessante Fertigkeiten. Die Möglichkeit über die Fertigkeit Hingabe seine Magieverstärkung sowie Heilleistung 30 Sekunden lang zu erhöhen und der unsterbliche Mantel welcher 8 Sekunden lang jeglichen Schaden absorbiert. Dazu erhält der Kleriker ein neues Stigma mit der Feritgkeit Wohlwollen welches die Heilung, auf Kosten von mehr Mana, erhöhen wird. Gerade bei Schadensspitzen sollten diese neuen Fertigkeiten ein probates Mittel sein um die Heilleistung leicht nach oben skallieren zu könnnen und den Schaden reduzieren zu können. Überlebt der Heiler länger profitiert die Gruppe bzw. Allianz sichtlich davon. Es wird sich allerdings erst noch zeigen müssen ob diese Fertigkeiten, im Verhältnis zu den anderen Klassen, auch Sinn ergeben und das Heilen insgesammt interessanter wird.

 Ebenso sehe ich, bin natürlich auch kein angehender Marktforscher, den Rückgang der Spieler differenzierter. Das die Spielmechanik ein Ding für Pro-Gamer ist welcher sie zum Weggang gebracht hat mag sicherlich ein Punkt gewesen sein. Doch gerade Gelegenheitsspieler sind an dem hohen Grind-Faktor, vor Patch 1.9, verzweifelt. Aus diesem Grund wird auch heute noch häufig die Frage in den News gestellt ob das Questen endlich vereinfacht wurde. Die Questdichte hat sich sicherlich erhöht, aber das schnellere Leveln erreicht man immer noch durch das Legen von NPCs.

_Nachtrag: Es gibt eine wichtige Änderung für Heiler welche mit Patch 2.0 eingeführt wurde. Bis vor Kurzem bin ich noch davon ausgegangen das Heilstärkung nur bei goldenen Gegenständen vorhanden ist. Dem ist nicht so. Heute in der ersten Solo-Instanz hatte ich das Glück ein grünes Teil zu bekommen welches mit dem Attribut Heilstärkung +4 ausgestattet ist. Somit findet jetzt auch eine Skalierung der Heilung über die Ausrüstung statt._


----------



## Virthu (10. September 2010)

WeriTis schrieb:


> Während der Levelphase ist weit und breit keinerlei Balance zu sehen, früh im Spiel gilt: Meleeklassen sind ein schlechter Witz, und werden sogar von Rangern mit links gekillt, während Sorcs und besonders Kleriker das Feld beherrschen.



assas sind bereits sehr früh sehr unangenehme gegner. u.u. geradezu op vor level 40.



> Ab lvl 40 onehitten Sorcs dann jede Stunde einen Gegner der nichts dagegen machen kann. Meleeklassen gewinnen durch zunehmend mehr Stun/Staggering/Knockdown-Proccs an Tödlichkeit, und Beschwörer töten im fearlock.
> Mit lvl 50 onehitten dann Sorcs immer noch einmal die Stunde einen einzelnen Spieler und zusätzlich noch eine gesamte Spielergruppe. Es sei denn, der Gegner ist ein lvl 50 Kleriker mit richtig gesockeltem lvl 50 Daeva-Set. Dann macht er nämlich genau garnichts, weil 99% seiner Skills resistet wird - wobei eine Fraktion dann noch ein Skillbuch hat mit +MAcc-Buff..
> Im Abyss und dem damit verbundenen Luftkampf vor allem die Fernkämpfer im Vorteil, wobei durch die ganzen zufallsproccs auch die Nahkämpfer andere Spieler töten - wenn sie erstmal an die rankommen.



one-hits gibt es nicht mehr, ausser ev vom gottstein auf ein ziel mit wenig hp. die sorc dp-skills wurden sehr stark generft. wo ich früher mit 1200 mboost an 6k gemacht hatte, mache ich heute mit 1,7k und rund 10-15% pvp schadensbonus nur 4,2. der aoe DP ist geradezu lächerlich geworden. da haut jeder gladi mit seinen aoes in gleicher zeit mehr raus.



> Die größte Frechheit aber ist das Fraktionen-Balancing, das in der Art nur einem wirklich sehr debilen Entwickler durch die Qualitätssicherung rutschen kann. Eine Seite hat alle lvl 50 Worldbosse, die Best-in-Slot Equipment droppen, und manche der Bosse sind für die eh schon benachteiligte Fraktion FREUNDLICH - das heisst, nichtmal wenn: gerade ein passendes Rift offen ist, dieses Rift noch genug Durchgänge offen hat, genügend Leute in der Legion on sind, und der Boss zufällig mal nicht auf Respawn von der anderen Fraktion gekillt wurde, könnte man diesen Loot bekommen.
> Des weiteren: die lvl 42 SKillbücher sind Fraktionsabhängig verschieden. Man vergleiche Beispielsweise Slashing Wind mit Punishing Wind. Selber Skill, selbe Manakosten, nur macht die Elyos-Version mal eben 150%+ den Schaden der Asmo-Version.


kann man sehen, wie man will. ich weine auch still und leise, weil asmo sorcs ein wesentlich besseres stigma bekommen haben. das mit den bossen war in der tat doof, dafür haben nun die asmos easy mode zugangsweg zu ihrem fetten landdrachen und einen stark bewachten windstream, wo sie sich vor pvp verstecken können.



> Man nehme dazu in den Kämpfen noch Godstone-Proccs (die guten haben 1-2%!!!!!! Procchance und silencen/stunnen den Gegner für bis zu 8 Sekunden) und die Kämpfe sind vollends ein Glücksspiel.


dazu muss man sagen, dass aion nicht das einzige spiel ist, die auf solchen mechaniken basiert. wow hat da z.b. auch eine ganze reihe von imba procs. warhammer weniger imba, aber da hat es die masse ausgemacht.
bin persönlich nicht unbedingt ein freund von gottessteinen.



> Damit ist von vorneherein jegliche Balance stark gestört.


ich würde persönlich eher sagen, dass jeder kampf eine neue herausforderung darstellt, da man nie weiss, ob etwas völlig unvorhersehbares passiert oder nicht. es ist aber sicherlich sehr nervig, von 100% auf 0% in paralyse oder stille heruntergehauen zu werden, ohne dass man etwas tun kann.



> Die Sache mit den Bossen soll wohl geändert werden, so dass man den Loot durch Quests bekommt - wobei man trotzdem als Asmodier einige Zehnerpotenzen schwerer an den entsprechenden Loot kommt, siehe Erläuterung oben.


asmodier hatten und haben immer noch dafür orte zum sicheren farmen von balaurflecken und balaurmats zum sehr bequemen skillen von berufen. orte mit völlig stinknormalen nicht-elite mobs. fenris quest ist damit für jeden asmo deutlich einfacher gewesen.




> "Andere Klassen" wären damit Templer, Chanter, und Cleric. Im Endgame sind diese Klassen alle (über-)lebensfähig, sowohl im PvE als auch PvP, bzw. sogar zwingend nötig. Solo galten templer in Korea als geradezu OP, auch über Clerics gab es ständig "Wääh, imba!"-Gewhine im Forum (meist von Spielern, die keine Ahnung vom Spiel hatten und nicht wussten, dass sie (mit GLÜCK natürlich, ist schließlich Aion) den lvl 40 DP DoT potten können), und auch Chanter im Buffmode oder mit Mountainfall konnten an Gegner rankommen und sie dann im Knockdown-lock töten.


kleriker gesockelt auf mres war vor 1.9 die stärkste solo klasse in aion. zurecht als imba, op und nerf-würdig bezeichnet. jetzt nach 1.9 siehts deutlich besser aus, da man nun zwischen mres und hp wählen muss, zumindest im gruppenspiel.



> Für Priesterklassen: vernachlässigbar, weil de facto nicht existent. Das +AtkSpeed-Attribut beschleunigt die geschwindigkeit der Animation. Toll für nen Nahkämpfer oder vllt. auch Ranger (Mageklassen haben das ab spätestens lvl 41 bzw. 43 eh standartmäßig auf ihrer Waffe, was es de facto redundant macht), aber als Priester beschleunigt man damit lediglich die Mini-Animation am Ende des Casts, also verringert den Abstand zwischen zwei Casts, was Sinn machen würde bei Instants, bzw könnte ihn verringern, durch den gcd ist man eh ge-outlocked. Also ein weiteres Thema, das einfach nicht wirklich durchdacht ist.


erstmal stimmt es nicht, dass man zauberspeed standartmässig auf seinen büchern/orbs hat, ausser du meinst das stigma bzw die 40er elite pvp waffen. zum anderen ist es weit komplizierter als "ich muss schneller heilen!11", da es auch sehr stark von der gruppe abhäng, wie und ob der heiler heilen kann. es gibt eine reihe von skills quer durch alle klassen hinweg, die für freiraum sorgen, damit der kleriker seine arbeit verrichten kann.



> Wie gesagt: Es gibt Onehits. Es. gibt. Onehits.


gibt es nicht. nicht mehr. wobei natürlich die idiotenklasse ranger in sehr kurzen zeit sehr viel schaden machen kann, genau wie asmo sorcs mit boon of faceroll. da muss man aber erst die neue ausrüstung mit zusätzlicher verteidigung gegen krits in aktion sehen. wer mit pve klamotten ins pvp will, wird aber definitiv sehr viel schaden bekommen.



> Oh, und wenn der DD mit seiner goldenen Waffe und Rüssi dann irgendwann 3- oder 4-mal soviel Schaden macht wie mit dem Equip mit dem er level 50 gemacht hat, dann heilt der Cleric im entsprechenden Equip immer noch genausoviel wie komplett nackt.


vor 1.9 war das verhältnis völlig ok, nach 1.9 dank waffenkombi wurde es etwas problematisch. seit 2.0 gibt es kram mit +heilung, recht viel davon, auch als permanenter buff mit 1 sek cd für den heil-kleriker.


man merkt, dass du lange vor 1.9 aufgehört hast. ich denke, dass dich 2.0 durchaus angenehm überraschen würde, ausser du gehörst zu der sorte kleriker, die sich zu sehr auf ihrer mres ausgeruht hatten und fest verwurzelt mitten unter feinden stehen blieben und sich dann beschwerten, dass der schaden nicht ausheilbar wäre.


----------



## La Saint (10. September 2010)

WeriTis schrieb:


> Nur im PvE sind die Nicht-primär-DD-Klassen übelst benachteiligt, weil sie keinen Mob looten können, wenn das die DD-Klasse nebenan nicht will.



Du sprichst mir ja sowas aus der Seele. Meine ersten Quests in Balaurea habe ich erst nachts um 1:00 Uhr abschließen können. Zu der Hauptspielzeit am Abend war meine Klerikerin kaum in der Lage irgendein Questitems zu looten, da auch schon von mir angeschlagene Mobs erbarmungslos von vorbeilaufenden DDs umgehauen wurden. Das zeigt, dass es nicht nur Mängel in der Spielemechanik gibt, sondern auch bei der Community. Als bei Release vergleichbare Zustände herrschten gab es sowas noch nicht. Da spielte die eigene Fraktion noch miteinander, nicht gegeneinander.




WeriTis schrieb:


> Oh, und wenn der DD mit seiner goldenen Waffe und Rüssi dann irgendwann 3- oder 4-mal soviel Schaden macht wie mit dem Equip mit dem er level 50 gemacht hat, dann heilt der Cleric im entsprechenden Equip immer noch genausoviel wie komplett nackt.



Das die Heilung nicht über Items skaliert empfinde ich als sehr problematisch. Wo es mit Lvl 50 in der Stahlharke noch keine Probleme gab, da bin ich in Dark Poeta hart an der Grenze des Machbaren. Vom Gefühl her nimmt der Tank da schon mehr Schaden, als ich mit Single-Healspells heilen kann. Um den Tank am Leben zu erhalten muß ich permanent Gruppenheals dazwischen werfen, die nicht nur Mana verbrennen, sondern auch garantiert dann auf Cooldown sind, wenn ich sie tatsächlich für die Gruppe brauche.

Ich hoffe, da tut sich jetzt was in 2.0. 

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Virthu (10. September 2010)

La schrieb:


> Das die Heilung nicht über Items skaliert empfinde ich als sehr problematisch. Wo es mit Lvl 50 in der Stahlharke noch keine Probleme gab, da bin ich in Dark Poeta hart an der Grenze des Machbaren. Vom Gefühl her nimmt der Tank da schon mehr Schaden, als ich mit Single-Healspells heilen kann. Um den Tank am Leben zu erhalten muß ich permanent Gruppenheals dazwischen werfen, die nicht nur Mana verbrennen, sondern auch garantiert dann auf Cooldown sind, wenn ich sie tatsächlich für die Gruppe brauche.
> 
> Ich hoffe, da tut sich jetzt was in 2.0.
> 
> ...


dafür hat man nen kantor in der gruppe :-)


----------



## WeriTis (10. September 2010)

Entschuldigt die Form, aber Buffed hat anscheinend eine Zitatbegrenzung.



Virthu schrieb:


> assas sind bereits sehr früh sehr unangenehme gegner. u.u. geradezu op vor level 40.
> ______________________
> Hm, muss sich auch zwischenzeitlich geändert haben. Als ich gelevelt habe, waren erst ~3 Melees auf Dauer tödlich, und Assas solo erst wenn deutlich über meinem Level.
> -----------------------------------
> ...





La schrieb:


> Das die Heilung nicht über Items skaliert empfinde ich als sehr problematisch. Wo es mit Lvl 50 in der Stahlharke noch keine Probleme gab, da bin ich in Dark Poeta hart an der Grenze des Machbaren. Vom Gefühl her nimmt der Tank da schon mehr Schaden, als ich mit Single-Healspells heilen kann. Um den Tank am Leben zu erhalten muß ich permanent Gruppenheals dazwischen werfen, die nicht nur Mana verbrennen, sondern auch garantiert dann auf Cooldown sind, wenn ich sie tatsächlich für die Gruppe brauche.
> 
> Ich hoffe, da tut sich jetzt was in 2.0.
> 
> ...



Stahlharke, ist doch ab level 40? Das ging eigentlich immer zu heilen, es sei denn die DDs verkacken beim Endboss und es rennen zig Adds rum. DP zu heilen ging eigentlich immer (okey, ich hatte eine extrem gute Gruppe, wie an anderer Stelle erwähnt war diese eine von zweien(!) die zu der Zeit A-Boss runs gemacht haben... und vor dem letzten Boss warten mussten, damit es nicht der S-Boss wird), jedenfalls bis mein damaliger Rechner immer regelmäßiger in 3D-Anwendungen abgestürzt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das nervige am heilen waren die randominterrupts, obwohl ich an Conc anhatte was erreichbar war und vor allem die teils heftigen Bugs, wie dass der Gruppenheal nicht mehr ankommt sobald ein Gruppenmitglied einen µm über oder unterhalb von einem steht.
Ansonsten ist ein aufmerksamer Chanter halt einfach unersetzlich, siehe das Lord Lennok Video (Cleric ist meiner, und Lord lannok war damals in randomgruppen noch nicht machbar): http://www.youtube.c...h?v=qz5C396xUj8


----------

